# suche Linux für office Pc



## GtaSanAndreas (2. Mai 2009)

*suche Linux für office Pc*

Ich kenn mich mit Linux jetzt nicht so gut aus, wollte jetzt aber auf einen Bürorechner den ich nicht mehr gebrauche ein bereits "fertiges" Linux draufmachen, um die Vista-Lizenz die beim PC dabei war bei einem anderen PC zu benutzen.
Die Linux Version sollte folgende Dinge können:
-alles ums Thema Netzwerk
-Benutzeroberfläche sollte ähnlich die von Windows nt oder besser sein
-kompatibel zu vielen Office Programmen (unter anderem von Microsoft)
Jetzt weiß ich nicht, ob die Netzwerkkompatibilität, Erkennung etc schon Standard bei z.B. Ubuntu 9 drauf ist oder ob man das noch konfigurieren muss.
Habt ihr Vorschläge, was für ein fertiges Linux ich mir holen sollte?
Bzw welches Linux benutzen normalerweise netbooks?


----------



## Bauer87 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: suche Linux für office Pc*

Netbooks nutzen i.d.R. Xantos (ASUS), Linpus (acer) oder Ubuntu (Dell). Das hat aber nichts über die Qualität zu sagen.

Was du haben willst bietet aber fast jede Distribution - such dir was aus. (Für Anfänger wird meist Ubuntu empfohlen, da bekommt man am besten Hilfe.)


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: suche Linux für office Pc*

ja hab mir jetzt auch schon ubuntu 9.0.4 geholt, und schon gibs probleme 
Erstens find ich nirgends passende chipsatz treiber (i945g), und zweitens kann ich irgendwie auf gar keine Ordner von Windows zugreifen, bzw ich seh sie nicht einmal.
Btw: wie schaltet man dieses Benutzerkontensteuerung ähnliche Programm ab, dass mir bei jeder Aktion das Passwort abverlangt?


----------



## Bauer87 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: suche Linux für office Pc*

Läuft der Chip? Dann wird auch ein Treiber laufen. 
Um auf Verzeichnisse zuzugreifen musst du die Partition erst einbinden — das geht u.a. unter  Orte.
Das „Benutzerkontensteuerung ähnliche Programm“ verlangt das Passwort nur, wenn du irgendwo für Admin-Rechte brauchst. Und das kommt nach der Einrichtung kaum mehr vor. Lass es an.


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: suche Linux für office Pc*

Edit:So, hab meine Windoof Ordner gefunden
Weiß trotzdem jmd wo ich einen passenden Treiber für meine 950GMA her bekomme?


----------



## rebel4life (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: suche Linux für office Pc*

ntfs-3g /dev/sdx /media/sdx

So hängst du eine Partition manuell ein, bei dir muss noch ein sudo davor damit es geht, als Nutzer geht das nämlich so nicht, aber das geht doch automatisch bei Ubuntu, ich versteht nicht was du hast.

Mal eine andere Frage: Suchst du einen Ersatz für Windows oder willst du Linux? Wenn ersteres zutrifft solltest du dir überlegen ob du dir nicht irgendwo eine XP Lizenz für ein paar Euro kaufst und die dann nutzt, denn Microsoft Office unter Linux ist nicht sehr gut, es geht zwar, aber da nimmt man doch lieber was natives wie OpenOffice, das sollte bei Ubuntu doch schon dabei sein.

Zu dem Grafikkartenproblem: Geh mal oben auf "Einstellungen", da sollte etwas wie 3D Beschleunigung oder etwas mit Grafiktreiber stehen, das klickst du an und dann geht es eigentlich automatisch weiter mit der Treiberinstallation. Du musst *nicht* wie bei Windows das Programm zuerst runterladen und dann doppelklicken, das macht der Paketmanager und so verhält es sich auch bei vielen anderen Programmen. Nur sehr selten muss man etwas manuell installieren, aber für einen Surfrechner sollte so etwas nicht von Nöten sein.

Diese "Bestätigungsfenster" haben ihren Sinn und sind schlichtweg aufgrund des Aufbaus von Linux nötig, ohne sie könntest du gar nichts einstellen, denn das kann nur der Nutzer "Root" und mit dem sollte man sich nicht graphisch einloggen, denn das ist zu unsicher. Das ist halt ein Unterschied zu z.B. Windows wo man durchweg die ganze Zeit als Admin arbeiten kann, es ist halt ein anderes System und will auch nicht wie Windows sein, aber das verstehen manche nicht. Linux ist kein Windowsersatz um Kosten zu sparen, die belaufen sich nämlich auf sagenhafte 30€ bei den meisten Vista Versionen...


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: suche Linux für office Pc*

Ja ich will Linux, wollt nur wissen wies denn so aussieht, aber werd glaub ich sowieso open office verwenden.
@Grafiktreiber:
Bei Einstellungen ist nichts mit 3d beschleunigung oder sonstiges. Bei Hardware-Treiber ist auch nix. Irgendwie hab ich auch ein Problem mit manchen Fenstern. Bei Vollbild wird das Fenster normal ueber den Bildschirm gezogen, bei manchen Fenstern aber gibts die Mòglichkeit gar nicht und sie stehen ueber den Rand des Bildschirms raus, sodass ich sie erst in die Mitte ziehen muss. Ist aber ehrlich gesagt nur zweitrangig.
Aber egal. Ich brauch fuer den Betrieb eigentlich nur nch die Linux Treiber fuer die Graka.


----------



## Bauer87 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: suche Linux für office Pc*



GtaSanAndreas schrieb:


> Aber egal. Ich brauch fuer den Betrieb eigentlich nur nch die Linux Treiber fuer die Graka.


Und du bist dir ganz sicher, dass der nicht schon läuft? Wie bitte soll denn ohne einen Treiber das Bild auf deinen Bildschirm kommen? Oder fehlt dir irgendeine Funktion, für die du einen anderen Treiber geeigneter hältst?

Sorry, das musste einfach sein. Für mich klingt es so, als wäre alles OK. (Das Problem mit den Fenstern umgehst du, indem du unter System/ Einstellungen/ Erscheinungsbild die „Visuellen Effekte“ abschaltest, die machen zuweilen Zicken.)

PS: Die Übersetzung „Hardware-Treiber ist mehr als blöd. Da tauchen nämlich nur solche Treiber auf, die unter einer unfreien Lizenz stehen. Um den Rest kümmert sich Ubuntu ganz von allein.


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: suche Linux für office Pc*



Bauer87 schrieb:


> Und du bist dir ganz sicher, dass der nicht schon läuft? Wie bitte soll denn ohne einen Treiber das Bild auf deinen Bildschirm kommen? Oder fehlt dir irgendeine Funktion, für die du einen anderen Treiber geeigneter hältst?
> 
> Sorry, das musste einfach sein. Für mich klingt es so, als wäre alles OK. (Das Problem mit den Fenstern umgehst du, indem du unter System/ Einstellungen/ Erscheinungsbild die „Visuellen Effekte“ abschaltest, die machen zuweilen Zicken.)


Visuelle Effekte sind bereits ausgeschaltet, weil sie *nicht möglich* sind. Dauernd gibts einen Error. Und vor jedem Start von Linux sagt er mir, dass die er für diese Sitzung alle Effekte ausgeschaltet werden müssen weil sie net laufen. Und ich hab kein Intel Driver Center, nix. In Windows ganz normal hab ich das Treiber Menue, wo ich alles wie die Aufloesung und was weiss ich was noch alles ich dort einstellen kann. Ich kann nur die Aufloesung bei bei Linux im Bs zwischen 640x480 und 800x600 umstellen, das wars auch schon.
BTW nehm ich dir net uebel dass du meine Kenntisse vorsichtig in Frage stellst, und ob ich euch net falsche Infos gebe. Aber zur Info: bei Windows wie auch bei Linux gibt es "Standard" Treiber fuer Grafik und Sound, die sich aufs noetigste beschraenken aber dafuer auch eine seeeehr hohe kompatibilitaet mit der HW haben. Ich brauch keinen spezifischen HW Treiber um ein Bild oder Ton zu bekommen, sobald aber Extras wie visuelle Effekte etc dazu kommen ist ein solcher noetig. Hatte so ein Wirrwarr schon vor 2 Wochen, da aber unter Windows wo ich dann dauernd Grafikfehler etc hatte/habe.
Werd jetzt noch weiter googlen, bis ich endlich einen Graka Treiber fuer Linux gefunden hab. Mir wird die Sache aber sowieso schon erschwerrt, weil es ein OEM-mobo von Medion ist.


----------



## rebel4life (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: suche Linux für office Pc*

Schau mal bei Ubuntuusers rein, ich bin mir zu 99,99999999999% sicher, dass die einen Artikel haben der genau dein Problem behandelt.


----------



## Bauer87 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: suche Linux für office Pc*

Sorry, dass ich das falsch verstanden habe. Es ist nur so, dass Linux auch die meisten „spezifischen HW Treiber“ mitbringt und bei Bedarf auch von selber nutzt. Daher ist deine Frage bei den meisten einfache Windowsler-Angewohnheit (da muss man doch immer noch alles selber machen?) und da reagiere ich dann auch dementsprechend.

Sag mal, was „lspci“ und „lsmod“ dir so ausgeben.


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: suche Linux für office Pc*



Bauer87 schrieb:


> Sorry, dass ich das falsch verstanden habe. Es ist nur so, dass Linux auch die meisten „spezifischen HW Treiber“ mitbringt und bei Bedarf auch von selber nutzt. Daher ist deine Frage bei den meisten einfache Windowsler-Angewohnheit (da muss man doch immer noch alles selber machen?) und da reagiere ich dann auch dementsprechend.
> 
> Sag mal, was „lspci“ und „lsmod“ dir so ausgeben.


Bei lspci das wohl Wichtige:
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
(Rest ist Sound, usb und sonstige controller...)

Die HW erkennt er ja (weswegen die Treiber schonmal besser sind als die Windoof Standard Treiber ).
Bei lsmod (da war es jetzt ein bisschen schwerer weshalb ich alles kopier):


> Module                  Size  Used by
> binfmt_misc            16776  1
> bridge                 56340  0
> stp                    10500  1 bridge
> ...


@rebel4life:
Hab ich schon , und beihab ich einmal was gefunden wo einer es schaffte mit xorg Xvid zum laufen zu bekommen, gab nur leider keine Anleitung .
Bei Ubuntuusers hab ich bei HW Treiber fuer Grafik geschaut, bin aber schon beim Terminal nicht weiter gekommen mit 915 Resolution, obwohl ichs richtig draufgezogen hab,e hab kam beim Terminal dauernd "command not found".


----------



## feivel (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: suche Linux für office Pc*

hatte das problem auch mit meinem thinkpad....allerdings ging das ganze dann mit ner debian distribution, sodass ich mich nicht weiter drum gekümmert habe....


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: suche Linux für office Pc*

BTW:
Hats vllt damit etwas zu tun, dass ich Linux immer per xserver :1 starte?
Weil mir nachdem das low Graphics Fenster kam ein weiteres folgte. Ungefaehr so: "xserver :0 konnte nicht gestartet werden, da bereits verwendet."


----------



## Bauer87 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: suche Linux für office Pc*

Wenn du zwei Xserver startest, dann hat der zweite keinen direkten Zugriff mehr auf die Hardware - also auch keine 3D-Beschleunigung. Du wirst das Problem, das du da hast, also lösen müssen. Zur Not erzwingst du die Nutzung des VESA-Treibers in der xorg.conf. Dann hast du zwar immer noch kein 3D und nutzt dann tatsächlich den unspezifischen Standardtreiber, aber der ist auch nicht zu langsam für einen Office-PC und 3D-Beschleunigung brauchst du ja eh nicht.

PS: Es kann sein, dass Intel für den (sehr neuen) Xserver in Ubuntu 9.04 keinen Treiber fertig hatte, als es raus gekommen ist. Ich würde aber ohnehin für einen Office-PC die Version 8.04 empfehlen, da diese länger ohne Upgrade auf eine noch neuere Version auskommt - und das ist bei Bürorechnern wohl angemessen.


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: suche Linux für office Pc*

Ok, werds mal mit 8.04 versuchen.
Woran könnte es eigentlich liegen, dass der erste xServer dauernd besetzt ist?


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: suche Linux für office Pc*

Ich weiß nicht, aber entweder es liegt an mir oder ich hab einfach nur Pech -.-.
Hab Kubuntu 8.04 drauf gemacht, Jetzt hab ich kein Problem mehr mit der Grafik, alles was vorher nicht ging geht jetzt. Dann hab ich mich aber zu früh gefreut .
Jetzt geht das Inet nicht mehr...
Es gibt jedoch 1 Sache die ich dazu sagen muss.
Bei dieser Installation hab ich absichtlich auch gleich die Festplatte vor der Installation formatiert (weil ich Windows geschrottet habe indem ich alles gelöscht hab, man hat das Spaß gemacht ;D).
Jedenfalls hab ich jetzt nicht wie bei 9.04 automatisch die Inet Verbindung.
Hab auch schon bei Ubuntuusers geschaut, und auch gesurft (auf einem anderen PC natürlich) aber es hat nicht geklappt. Habs auch einmal per Netzwerk manuell konfigurieren probiert, ging net.
Was ist warscheinlicher? Liegts an Kubuntu, sodass ich die Netzwerk Einstellungen neu konfigurieren müsste, oder am Modem (außer meinem PC reines Windows Netzwerk, aber mit Ubuntu 9.04 hats doch auch geklappt )
Sollte es ersteres sein, wäre es net wenn man mir einen Link mit einer passendenden Anleitung (die von Ubuntuusers war nichts mit NetworkManager neustarten usw) schicken würde.
Bzw: Könnte eine neu Installation was bringen?


----------



## Bauer87 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: suche Linux für office Pc*

Eine Neuinstallation bringt als solches erste mal nichts. Das einzige, was es macht, ist deine Konfigurationen zurücksetzen, aber das brauchst du grade nach der Installation wohl kaum. Und da sich da auch nichts von selber umkonfiguriert und auch keine Programme in sowas wie einer Registry rummachen, muss das eigentlich nie sein - es sei denn, du hast wirklich was zerkonfiguriert und brauchst deutlich mehr Zeit das rückgängig zu machen als die halbe Stunde für die Neuinstallation.

Jetzt zum Netzwerk: In der Ausgabe von lsmod habe ich keine Netzwerk-Treiber erkannt, kann daher auch nicht sagen, ob deine Hardware unter Ubuntu 8.04 perfekt unterstützt wird. Da bräuchte ich mal genaueres. (Und jetzt sag nicht "So ein Onboard-Vieh", lspci kann es ganz genau.)


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: suche Linux für office Pc*

ok, werd mal nach Netzwerktreibern schauen.


----------



## Bauer87 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: suche Linux für office Pc*

Linux ist nicht Windows. Treiber suchen und nachinstallieren ist in 90% der Fälle nicht so einfach. Das liegt ganz einfach daran, dass Treiber, die ja Teil des Kernels sind, bei Linux auch gleich mit dem Kernel ausgeliefert werden.  Wie wäre es, wenn du einfach mal sagst, was du hast?

PS: Du kannst auch mal mit der Option "acpi=off" starten. Ich hatte mal nen Netzwerkchip, der mit ACPI nicht lief.


----------

